# My baby died!!!!



## Erimis (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont know what happened to my girl, she went very quickly. I posted last week that I thought she might have respiratory infection, but she didnt have eye/nasal discharge. Just an incident of foaming after being in tub. 
I'm worried about my other 4, but they all seem fine and are either gaining weight or holding weight. 
Could her being on her back under the basking light for at least 4 hours have done it? 
Im really sad, she was my favorite (and the prettiest!)
I feel like I didn't do enough. I really only separated her from the others.


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2012)

So, so, sorry it's possible most likely probable that four hours on her back under the light did it. Was that just recently though? I would think that should would have died under the light not later on. Don't blame yourself. Sometimes these things happen and we either can't see it, can't do anything about it, or just have no idea anything is wrong.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, no! How sad... I seem to remember that foaming at the mouth is a sign of overheating and/or severe dehydration, so if it was after being upside down under the light for so long, that was likely the cause.


----------



## Erimis (Sep 24, 2012)

It was 2 weeks ago that she was flipped twice, once under the light and once in the moist hide. She was never quite right after that. She had always been very active, ate well. Consistently gaining weight until about 2 weeks ago. The foamy thing happened during her soak, she tucked her head in and started blowing bubbles, I grabbed her out of there and she was a bit foamy and gaspy. Never saw anything after that. Just didnt do much. She still looks good, if she didnt have a slight smell I would think she is not quite dead. But no reaction to anything I do. 
I think I might take an xray to see if there is anything obvious. Not that I or my doc know anything about torts medically. I just want answers even though I know I won't ever know for sure.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, how terrible. Sorry for your loss


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss 

-Drew


----------



## kanalomele (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear this!


----------



## Erimis (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I did take x rays, but not real certain on interpretation. It looks like her left lung collapsed or some pneumonia. But can't be certain it isn't post mortem changes. 
I wish I would've done xrays last week. 
And what does one do with a deceased hatchling? I dont really want to bury her as we will be moving next year.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm sure you could have her cremated.


----------



## Erimis (Sep 24, 2012)

I am going to call about cremation tomorrow. I used the 'clay paws' kit to make a shell impression, turned out very nice
I'm glad this forum is available , even my husband doesn't understand why I'm so upset.


----------



## terryo (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Hugs....


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm so very sorry! I know my husband wouldn't understand either. He doesn't understand when it's a cat or dog! I can only imagine the heartbreak you are going through. It's harder to not even know what happened...and knowing there is nothing you could have done doesn't help either. I can only offer sympathy to you. I am so sorry for your lose.


----------



## Carol S (Sep 25, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to loose a beloved pet.


----------



## allegraf (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm sorry. Foaming at the mouth and rapid decline, was the tort exposed to any new plants? It could be poison from fertilizers or something of that nature.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 25, 2012)

My best guess would be the 4 hours under he light, on her back...truly sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 25, 2012)

So, so sorry


----------



## Erimis (Sep 25, 2012)

Allegraf- There is a tiny jade plant in with them, they seem to trample it more than eat it. The only other new foods this month are opuntia- they dont really like it, and Mazuri- which they love!!


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I think that a collapsed lung would certainly be consistant with being upside down for that long. Unfortunately, the damage was done, and it just declined from there. The jade is edible.


----------



## Tortus (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry about your loss. I know how easy it is to get attached to something like this.

Out of curiosity, was it another tort that kept flipping it over, and how do you know it was under the light upside down for 4 hours? 

Sad.


----------



## Erimis (Sep 25, 2012)

Under the light is flat, nothing to trip or climb on. I dont know that she was tipped but its the only thing I can come up with. She was not out yet when I left for work, at lunch time she was on her back so it only could have been 4ish hours under the light. The next day she was also on her back but inside the moist hide. Its possible she was like that all night, I did not open the lid to look in at them taht night. They all like to get in the corners and pile up, so again, Im guessing that one of the others was under her and flipped her. I posted on the forum and it was suggested she was being bullied. 
I havent seen bullying, but the other reason I think that might be right is she is the only one that came out in the morning to eat, I feed them at lunchtime. She did eat at noon but maybe she wasnt getting enough so came out early to eat? 
I just dont know


----------



## Tortus (Sep 25, 2012)

Ah, ok. It could have been any time during that 4 hour period. I was just hoping someone in the house didn't see it and not flip it over for 4 hours. 

Poor thing. I've seen videos of tortoises flipping each other over during dominance displays. I'm not sure what age that sort of thing begins. I'm still learning.


----------

